# Just Starting



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Bid this one this morning...got it this afternoon.
Right on Bellaire Beach!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice, are you going to use a lift? Looks like a good one for that.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice. :thumbsup:
Are they doing a drastic color change?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sweet, is that the beach in the foreground?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Forget the house, turn around and take a photo of the ocean (babes included) :thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

WOOT! Looks like a nice "lil" job for you there!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Didn't Freshcoat say something about starting a 6,000 square foot home, Aaron, did you lowball him!!:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Aaron,

the front of that is gorgeous and a classic.

the back, no so.


I love working on architecturally spectacular buildings.

lucky you.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> Aaron,
> 
> the front of that is gorgeous and a classic.
> 
> ...


I thought the same about the back, rather plain...the hurricane shutters being down looks bad. Behind them are 3 nice patios. I'll try to get some better pics later. Do know the color scheme yet but we will be doing Loxon sealer and 2 coats Duration/DTM on the hurricane shutters.


----------



## waho6o9 (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations. That ought to keep you busy for a while. :thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd be in the pool at the end of the day!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice! My friend. Hope to see the after pics.


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

That is a cool looking property
*insert million dollar man ted debiase picture.jpg*


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just found out they are going back the same colors!!!!! HO says "It's an Alvarez Home and the original colors were chosen by the designer"


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

very nice.. beats my shed into a piss pot


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Started the project today 2 of my guys pressure washed the house and both sides of the property wall in one day. Right on schedule. The homeowner asked me Today to give him a price to clean & seal all the pavers. 13,000 sqft....sweet


----------



## waho6o9 (Jun 3, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Started the project today 2 of my guys pressure washed the house and both sides of the property wall in one day. Right on schedule. The homeowner asked me Today to give him a price to clean & seal all the pavers. 13,000 sqft....sweet


Awesome! I hope you get some referals as well. :yes:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is great Aaron! Can't wait to see more pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Is that a lead from your last show?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> Is that a lead from your last show?


GC found us in the blue book


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\ wow the blue book huh?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

You guys asked for some pics of the ocean so here are a couple and some of the guys hard at work


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

very nice Aaron. Looks like you have been working on some sweet projects. Do you own that lift or rent one often? How is the scissors for working from? OSHA says that ladder needs to overhang that roof by 3 feet though . . . :jester:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We rent all lifts.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

wow


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Right on schedule...Should be completed by next Friday! Including all extras


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

More pix!
Those boxes above the windows I assume are for the shutters? Are those painted/paintable as well?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> More pix!
> Those boxes above the windows I assume are for the shutters? Are those painted/paintable as well?


The pics of the ocean & pool are where I just turned around and snapped a couple before shooting some of the guys. We are spraying DTM on the hurricane shutter boxes and frames. The shutters are fine and I wouldn't paint them if he asked. They roll up in the box and would never last. I'll get some more pics when we're finished but there isn't much change (although it has faded) since they are going back the same color.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Finally finished this one so here are a few pics. Doesn't look much different to me. We had allot of extras $$$.
We used about 40 gallons of sealer & 120 gallons of Duration on the house and property wall!!
I think it rained there every day this week.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks Sharp!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice Aaron. :thumbsup:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Dude - that is awesome stuff!:thumbup: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Aaron, you sure have it going on. Very nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Is that Section 8 housing? :jester: Just kidding, it looks great!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice job Aaron...


----------

